# Entertainment?



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Seems as though my flock and chicks are bored they always want to get out of the coop or brooder I put CDs up and nothing suggestions? I have herd of a treat ball just haven't gotten one


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

cant you let them out for a wander ? 
i have a hanging bell in my coop. they also like a mirror. and a pecking block or lettuce hung from the roof will keep them busy.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't give mine entertainment. They're chickens, they entertain themselves by scratching and looking for bugs.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I bought mine a treat ball from Tractor Supply. Its about the size of an orange and pulls apart to fill with treats. Both my chickens & ducks love it. They learned how to use it soon as I showed them. Cost about $5.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

That's simple....change your setup to get them out of the coop! I've never seen a bored chicken out on pasture, as they are too busy being chickens as they were intended to be. It really doesn't take much to put chickens out on healthy soils and grass, just a little time and a little extra money~initially~and then the system pays for itself for years.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

I can never get them back especially in an emergency I hate to let them out but they usually do get out once a day if not more they just always seem to rush the door


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

They will come back , give them a chance. They love looking for bugs in the grass. Keep them happy!


----------

